# Wild Weather Farmer Pics.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/farmers-share-wild-weather-pictures/


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

http://www.pecanreport.com/news-blog/11/10/2018

https://site.extension.uga.edu/pecan/2018/10/first-look-at-hurricane-michael-damage-to-georgia-pecan-industry/

Pecan industry in georgia took one hell of a hit. Just always remember it takes 10 years to get a tree into production. And years (2-3) for a tree to come back from severe limb breakage.

I feel their pain as i was hurricane harvey sat on top of me for 2 days when it just stalled (northern eye wall sat ontop of me).


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I am about 20 miles west of Myrtle Beach SC and with Hurricane Florence we had I think it seemed over a week of notice. May have been some pushing to cut and bale hay. Doubt all corn was cut but they cut all they could and any left was little. We were on vacation last week leaving news behind as of last Wednesday to come back to news on Monday and shocked to hear of the potential of a Hurricane Michael. It was amazing how fast Michael increased in strength and also traveled. We had much more time to prepare for Florence which impresses me how well those in Michael's path listened and got as ready as they did. Both Hurricane so different did a lot of damage, Florence with slow moving with major flooding but diminishing winds. So thankful Florence did not have the wind of Michael. No idea what damage Michael would have done had it moved as slow as Florence.

We all face storms in our life. Some are Hurricanes, some Blizzards and some financial and others serious health issues. But we all face them. It really helps to have a support system of possibly insurance, other financial assistance but never miss how much the hug or pat on the back or a word of support from a friend means. Even a digital friend. Loading up equipment and traveling to help is not possible for most, most of the time regardless how much you would like to. Any suggestions on doing so financially outside of such large organization no idea where it goes? I suspect farmers would like to direct support to farmers as you can understand their situation better.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been roaming all over a four county area in the last few days....all hit pretty hard. Lots of folks still without power, most businesses were closed, some that could started opening today......one county, Dougherty was about 30 miles from the remenants of the eye. The others were 30-90 miles away.....purty much the same, no power, no water.....really brings things to a halt. Damage was not too bad structurally in those areas, metal ripped off, gas station awnings down, mostly trees onto houses and businesses. Lots of tall pines snapped, very few uprooted. Pecan farmers have a complete loss....my mothers house has about 15 trees, 5 uprooted. But her 7 acres is cut out of an old grove.....3500 acres in front and 900 acres behind and to each side. It's a complete loss for those guys.....there are no nuts left on the trees, none....of course all of the lanes are just completely covered in broken limbs, at least one in 6 trees are uprooted. One has to understand that the canopy was still there for the most part, the nuts were still there some ready, some not......they were laden with weight, add a torrential downpour and 35mph sustained and 80mph gusts and they didn't stand a chance....complete devastation for those guys. Price on nuts just went up for the other guys, that's farming life ain't it 
Cotton.....boy did they take a hit. Cotton has been King down here for quite some time. The good thing, if there is a good thing, is that quite a bit was harvested but probably only about 40-50% depending on how far north/south you go (the hurricane was fast moving and as a result, 350 miles inland got punishing winds.....it didn't really matter where it was defoliated or not, cotton will probably be a total loss although the insurance company will probably make those farther away harvest what's left in the field. Cotton losses in Tifton is probably 80-90% of the total crop, depending on plant date mainly....if it was ready to pick...it's gone, even 80-90 miles from the eye. But, most that farm cotton also grow peanuts watermelons etc......the pecan guy is in the pecan business.
Most of the cotton picker were running nonstop before the storm trying to get what they could, quality will suffer....
The biggest problem with hurricanes is from a logistics standpoint.....the area is so large, that you can't just go to the next town 45 miles down the road, they're behind the 8 too......much different than tornados. Biggest problem, no power....without it, there is no water, no fuel. 
I have a brother that lives in Mexico Beach and rode out the storm, I just found out today that he made it through.....his house is on the gulf and was completely swept away. I have no idea where he went, but obviously not in the house.....they have no cell service at this time. 
I'll try to post some pics of the pecan groves, it's a tough one to see......weeks away from harvest. Seems this happens every three or four years but never to this magnitude.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the report Todd. It is depressing to think about those Pecan trees and the decades invested by the growers. You can replant the row crops next year, but some of those old Pecan trees are gone forever. I hate it for all of the folks in your region.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Todd. Very sad to hear of that type of destruction when you understand the amount of years invested in those groves. I've never personally seen a standing cotton field or a pecan grove. Some day I'll have to pay you a visit .


----------

